# Boost offered Daily *NEVER* Paid..



## lodcomm (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey Folks, Semi-new Uber driver. Maybe someone can explain what I am misunderstanding about the daily boost offered in my App and me never getting a single boost payment.

Every day in my app, I am offered the following 3.0x boost offers:















I travel well inside the boost area, and pickup and drop off several riders where the trip starts and ends within the blue boundary as depicted by the boost offer. When I get payment I of course get no boost pay whatsoever. When I call Uber driver support they spout that the boost pay is only valid for "Uber Rush" and not applicable to uberX - and that I should look in my Uber app for the daily boost offers that are applicable to me. As can be see in the screen shots of my app, the 3.0x boost *is* offered to me, and there is nothing whatsoever stating that it is valid for "Uber Rush" only? WTF? - I can find nothing anywhere on ubers help (or entire Uber website for that matter) explaining what uber Rush even is? If I google "Uber Rush" all I can find is descriptions that say Uber discontinued the service a couple years ago?

How are you more experienced drivers figuring out what Boost offers are actually legitimate offers for UberX rides?

thanks!

-t


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

"Uber Rush" is the company's internal name for Eats. 

When you get an Eats ping, notice it says "Delivery--Meal". They dabbled in other types of deliveries but "Meal" is the only one that took off.


----------



## lodcomm (Nov 21, 2020)

thanks for the clarification on rush=eats :smiles:

So, can I assume if I go up into that 3.0x boost area, turn off UberX and turn on Deliveries only, I should get the 3.0x Boost if I am in the outlined Boost area for the pickup or delivery? I can work with that!

thanks again!

-t


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> "Uber Rush" is the company's internal name for Eats.
> 
> When you get an Eats ping, notice it says "Delivery--Meal". They dabbled in other types of deliveries but "Meal" is the only one that took off.


Well thats very interesting. I havent ever seen it but its the only thing that might entice me to go deliver food.


----------

